# OT - Wallpapers



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry but I thought this query may be best placed here.

Ive tried googling for good HD 1920x1080 WH40K themed wallpapers and not getting any luck. Specifically a TS one if not any will really do.

Anyone point me in the right direction please?

Cheers :victory:


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've not found a huge amount that're solid wallpaper sized images either. The only one I've found that was of great quality AND large enough for my desktop resolution (1680x1050) was the one of the Emperor squaring off against Horus, over the corpse of Sanguinious. (which is my current background).


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Load up google image search.

Insert 40k, or topic of your choosing

In the search tools, select 'larger than' and pick the size you are after.

Cross your fingers and hope :wink:


----------

